# Gesto GameGetter 3D Shoot July 25th 2010



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

This Sunday as in the OAA book.

30 Target course, 12 ring counted.

Bring a friend who has not shot 3D yet and they shoot for half price.

Food and soft drinks for a great price, bottled water free.

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson, Gesto GameGetters


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

TTT:darkbeer:


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

The 3D shoot is on for tomorrow. The property took a bit of a hit from the storm but is dry and in good shape.

We put in a few doubles and triple shots again as many who gave feedback said they were pleased with the shoot in June.

Hope to see all our friends/supporters and some New faces tomorrow.

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## RoughNeckJr (Mar 11, 2010)

If anyone plans on going either bring a pair of waders or a canoe! haha I went and stopped by and its flooded out. They where saying something about trying to do it during the week, they will update thier site weather or not they are.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> If anyone plans on going either bring a pair of waders or a canoe! haha I went and stopped by and its flooded out. They where saying something about trying to do it during the week, they will update thier site weather or not they are.


Thank You RoughneckJr, good to see you out. Sorry we had to shut the shoot down.

Well going into last night the path to the targets was high and dry. But, we had at least 2 inches of rain fall during the night and morning aand the river began to rise. Worst part was we wadded in an all but two of the shooting lanes were high and dry.



















I took these pictures around 9:30 am and by 12 noon my back wheel on my Jeep was 1/3 under water. The river has not crested yet.

So as said above we will be talking to ERCA about extending our use to Thurs. 29th and run registration from 4pm to 6pm on either 27 & 28th or the 28th and 29th as long as I get the go ahead tomorrow. We will post on www.gestogamegetters.com and here if we get permission to do the on Monday 26th (tomorrow).

If you think you can make it for the times listed above please let me know by posting here or send me an email at: [email protected] 

To all those who did come out (about 12 total) we are sorry we had to shut down but we had no choice.

I will keep everyone posted.:darkbeer:

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## RoughNeckJr (Mar 11, 2010)

Might be able to head over there on wednsday (the 28th) with my dad. Just picked up another new bow yesterday and wanted to put it to use today! haha Oh well...maybe wednsday!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Just to update, here is what the parking lot looked like today. We are still working with ERCA to salvage a shoot out of this.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v504/bsk72512/?action=view&current=MVI_1270.mp4

More updates as I get them.

Bob


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Holy crap Bob 

Sure your targets are still there? That's gonna be a mess for a while


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Targets were all on high ground except for 4 that were down by the river. We fished those out on Sunday and they should be fine.

We were thinking we could canoe folks into the shoot if we parked them on the road.LOL

Just have to wait it out but they are saying rain by wed. so we may have to scrap any ideas by then.

The fishing in the parking lot is first rate for now.:thumbs_up (Got to look for a bright spot somewhere)

Bob


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Another update, as of today we can see the parking lot again as the river has dropped about 2 feet. The pathway is still under water from the trailer to the first target where it should be dry.

The forcast is for rain on Wed 28th and we will be checking tonight to see if the path is again above water. If so we will attemp to run from 4 to 6pm register with the course open to dark 9pm on wed and or thurs. Again I will confirm this here as well as on our website www.gestogamegetters.com.

Also we are looking at running the shoot on Aug 1st Sun. 2010 as there are no other shoots scheduled in our area on that date to make up for the lost date on the 25th of July.

Bob Beneteau

Chairperson Gesto GameGetters


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

We can probably make it up on the 1st if you have a shoot that day Bob!


----------

